# Individual Counseling $$



## jenny123

I think I'm going to need some counseling to get through this separation. I'm sure my friends are sick of hearing about my problems. 

My question is, what is the average cost for counseling? Not even sure I can afford it at this point, but I am desperate and need to start healing.


----------



## Blanca

When I've had insurance it's been about $20/session. 

If you dont have insurance sometimes you can talk to the counselor and negotiate a price. My H's counselor charges $100/session; but if you dont have insurance she'll charge $60/session. Some counselors will not drop their price but you can always ask.


----------



## Mavash.

I pay $100 an hour for mine. Insurance pays for most of that.


----------



## In_The_Wind

You could try a local university most graduate schools have counselors in training that need so many hours they are supervised by experienced counselors and the cost is very minimal most work on a sliding scale depending upon your financial situation Me and my spouse went to couples counseling for about 6 months and had a great experience


----------



## Numb in Ohio

If you search for counselors in your area online (psychology today) they usually show you there prices and what insurance they accept. Plus you can just send them an email and the counselor will respond to you personally before you call for an appt.


----------



## jenny123

Unfortunately I don't think my insurance covers it. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Kurosity

In_The_Wind said:


> You could try a local university most graduate schools have counselors in training that need so many hours they are supervised by experienced counselors and the cost is very minimal most work on a sliding scale depending upon your financial situation Me and my spouse went to couples counseling for about 6 months and had a great experience


This is the cheapest option and you get a fresh pair of eyes on things and some fresh ideas. I would go this route if I was strapped for cash.


----------



## 827Aug

Ask around. When I could pay, my sessions were $90. After I got sick and couldn't afford much of anything, my therapist saw me free of charge. I latter found out she based her fee on what people could pay. One lady was only paying $15 per session. Wish you could find someone like that.

Also, don't rule out members of the clergy. Many of them are also licensed therapist and it won't cost you a thing. Both of my ministers (husband & wife) are trained therapist and they could really help me put things in perspective.


----------

